

Astronaut's Video Satirizes NASA Bureaucracy - blogimus
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=100346538

======
alabut
Direct link to the video:

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=_424YskAfew>

The thing that makes it watchable is the speech bubbles above the actors'
heads point out the subtext of the conversations at each step in the
bureaucracy.

Not surprisingly, it's very applicable outside of NASA, we've all seen some of
the patterns of behavior in private industry, in both organizations large and
small.

